# She gets fatter if he gets stronger



## Ironman4211 (Sep 6, 2016)

I am looking for a story where a wife only gets fatter if her husband gets buffer,


----------



## Archangel (Sep 7, 2016)

Might be this one: http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=835


----------

